# Iowa Breeders



## shellbeme (Oct 28, 2010)

We live close to Des Moines Iowa, and in the next 5 months or so I'm going to be looking for a standard poodle puppy, but I have no idea where to start. Can anyone recommend to me any breeders in the area or within driving distance? I would rather not have a puppy shipped via airline, and I would like to meet the breeder first.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Safari Poodles in Illinois has a litter that was just whelped.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

It may be a bit of a drive for you, but Greenwyn is in the St Louis area. I met a pet dog from her last summer and thought he was very handsome. 

Greenwyn Standard Poodles


----------



## shellbeme (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you for the links!


----------

